
Electric Pickup Truck Launches - colawars
https://www.barrons.com/articles/electric-pickup-truck-what-you-need-know-lordstown-tesla-nikola-51593008050
======
NotSammyHagar
Wake me up when the first of these reaches the market that's not from Tesla
(maybe I should say "or from rivian" but they aren't out yet). Too easy? I'll
believe these companies will survive when they have made a 1,000.

